# about protein skimmer



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys i got my self a swc P.skimmer and i have a question there is a lot of micro bubbles coming out is this normal or something wrong with the skimmer??? thanks


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It could need a break in, or adjustment. Anyway, it's typical to have microbubbles released early on with any skimmer IMO. Just give it some time (days) and see how things go.

Which model did you get, and where? how's the price? I've been thinking of SWC myself as well.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

its the swc xtreme 120 cone.. got it from reefaquarium for $260 a month and a half ago...


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

heres a review on the SWC 120 Cone i found.

hth

http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=61648

I presonally like the bubble magus better.. but SWC is solid..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, I feel that Bubble Magus is also very solid product. These two seem to be setting new standard for budget priced skimmers.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

day 3 still have bubbles coming out... its skimming good


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

is there a restrictor on the air inlet? reduce the air comming in to the skimmer a little and it should reduce the bubbles.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

is that the air adjustor?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah same thing..


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

Micro bubbles are common from new skimmers. They will naturally go away once the skimmer has broken in (slimed up).
It's due to oils, solvents, chemicals used during the manufacturing process. Some people speed up the process by running the skimmer in a vinegar bath to remove some of the impurities.
It may take a week, months. All depends on how much junk was left.
Just be patient, and don't clean the skimmer if it isn't completely gummed up with crap. Better if you just wipe down the neck with your finger.

A friend of mine was running this skimmer on his 90 cube with decent results. He's upgraded to a Vertex 170 cone after seeing (actually, not hearing) my 200 in action though.
What depth are you running the skimmer? How open is the gate valve? 8-9" seems to be the sweetspot for this skimmer. However, I usually run skimmers wide open during break-in periods to reduce the chances of it overflowing, then make 1/8 turn increments every 24 hours.

HTH.


----------

